# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  احذروا بدائل السكر..السم الزعاف

## majdyhamdy

*مراحب بالجميع*

*ودمتم بصحة وعافيه*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


لا بد من أن كثير من الناس يستخدمون أو يعرفون من يستخدم أغذية بمحليات صناعية ... أو يستخدمون السكر البديل الموجود في الاسواق بأسماء مختلفه مثل(كاندريل ،تروبيكانا سليم، سبليندا، سويت ان لو، سبون فول،ناتشرا سويت، ....الخ" أو بشكل أكثر تداولا المشروبات الغازية المخصصة للحمية "بيبسي دايت، دايت كوك.....الخ" و بالتأكيد كل ما هو حلو المذاق و مكتوب على علبته أنه خالي من السكر!!!!


لذا أجد من واجبي أن أنقل إليكم هذه المعلومات المهمة التي وجدتها في عدة مواقع في النت.


هذه المحليات الصناعية على الرغم من ما تروج له الشركات المنتجه لها ..هي عبارة عن سموم تتكدس في أجسامنا مسببة السرطان و أعراض أخرى كثيرة لهذا التسمم


هناك أناس يحسون بهذه الأعراض على المدى القصير من استخدامهم لهذه المحليات الصناعية,,و هؤلاء الناس أجدهم بنظري محظوظون لأنهم ينتبهون مبكرا و يتوقفون بينما هناك أناس يستخدمون هذه المحليات الصناعية لعدة سنوات و لا يحسون بشيء إلا بعد أن تدمر هذه السموم أعصابهم و خلايا مخهم فلا يعود باستطاعتهم اصلاح الأضرار...


قصة الاسبارتيم و الـFDA منظمة الغذاء و الدواء الأمريكية :
يحكي أحد المواقع على الشبكة قصة إجازة الـFDA لاستخدام الاسبارتيم في المواد الغذائية الصلبة حيث أنها (أي الـFDA ) لم تعطي الموافقة إلا في عام 1981 أي بعد ثماني سنوات من الرفض بسبب إصابة فئران التجارب بالأورام السرطانية في المخ.. مالذي بدل الرفض إلى إجازة؟؟!**
يحكي ذات الموقع أن الرئيس الأمريكي ريغان (وهو صديق مقرب من مالك إحدى الشركات المنتجه للاسبارتيم "سيرل" ) عندما اعتلى عرش أمريكا أقال رئيس منظمة الغذاء و الدواء و عين بدل منه د.أرثر هال هايز رئيسا جديدا و الذي قام على الفور بإجازة استخدام الاسبارتيم على الرغم من اعتراضات هيئة التحقيق و التحري في المنظمة ذاتها ، و بعد هذه الإجازة لاستخدام الاسبارتيم في المواد الغذائية الصلبة و بمدة قصيرة أجيز ايضا استخدام الاسبارتيم في المشروبات الكربونية .


و بعد أن حصل الاسبارتيم على هذه الإجازات من منظمة الغذاء و الدواء استقال الدكتور آرثر هال هايز من المنظمة و انتقل للعمل في شركة سيرل و هي الشركة المنتجة لـ"ناتشرا سويت".

ما رأيكم حتى الآن؟؟؟!!!!

أيضا .. من الحقائق التي علمتها عن الاسبارتيم و السكرين الذان يعتبران أبرز المحليات الصناعية هي أنهما ممنوعان من دخول اليابان... فاليابانيون المصابون بالسكر و المتبعون للحمية الغذائية لا يستخدمون المحليات الصناعية بل يستخدمون عشبة الستيفيا للتحلية .. 
معلومه تستحق التأمل 


أعراض التسمم بالأسبارتيم و السكرين:
تتنوع بين أعراض تظهر على المدى القصير و أعراض تظهر على المدى الطويل..


العين:
العمى في إحدى العينين أو كلتيهما
ضعف النظر.. أو مشاكل أخرى مثل زغللة العينين، وميض ابيض،رؤية خطوط متعرجه
ضعف الرؤية الليلية
الم في العينين
قلة الدموع، أي جفاف في العين
مشاكل في استخدام العدسات اللاصقة
بروز العين


الأذن:
طنين أو صفير في الأذن
عدم احتمال الضجيج
ضعف شديد في السمع


الأعصاب:
نوبات صرع
صداع و صداع نصفي و احيانا تكون شديدة
دوار و عدم اتزان
ارتباك، ضعف الذاكرة و فقدانها
خدر و نعاس شديدين
خدر و فقدان الاحساس بالأطراف
ضعف شديد في القدرة على الكلام بشكل واضح(اي يتحدث الشخص و كأن لسانه ثقيل فيتعذر فهمه)
آلام في الوجه
أورام الدماغ السرطانيه


النفسيه:
اكتئاب شديد
توتر
تغيرات في الشخصية
أرق
فوبيا


الصدر:
خفقان في القلب
قصر النفس
ارتفاع في ضغط الدم


الجهاز الهضمي:
غثيان
إسهال
ألم في البطن
ألم أثناء البلع


البشرة و الحساسيات:
حكة و طفح جلدي
تفاعل في منطقتي الشفه و الفم


عمليات الأيض:
فقدان السيطره على معدلات السكر في الدم
تغيرات في الدورة الشهرية(الطمث)
انخفاض سماكة الشعر أو فقدانه
انخفاض شديد في الوزن
زيادة مضطربة في الوزن
انخفاض شديد في معدل السكر في الدم
اعراض شديدة لتوقف الطمث


أخرى:
حرقان أثناء عملية التبول
عطش شديد و نقص في سوائل الجسم


أعراض أخرى شديدة الخطر:
الوفاة
تلف المخ
تشوهات خلقية في المواليد
ادمان الاسبارتيم و التوق إلى الاطعمة الشديدة الحلاوة
نشاط زائد في الاطفال
اكتئاب شديد
العدائية
الميل للانتحار


كما يمكن للاسبارتيم أن يحفز ظهور بعض الامراض مثل:
Chronic Fatigue Syndrome 
تناذر الإنهاك المزمن 
Epstein-Barr 
فيروس يسبب سرطان الخلايا اللمفاوية
Post-Polio Syndrome
متناذرة شلل الأطفال
Lyme Disease
داء غراف Grave’s Disease
Meniere’s Disease 
مرض استسقاء الأذن الداخلية 
Alzheimer’s Disease 
مرض الزهايمر
ALS التصلب الجانبي الضموري 
Epilepsy الصرع
Multiple Sclerosis (MS) 
متلازمة التصلب العصبي اللويحي المتعدد
EMS
Hypothyroidism 
قصور الغدة الدرقية
Mercury sensitivity from Amalgam fillings
Fibromyalgia 
الآلام العضلية الليفية 
Lupus الذُأب الحُمامي 
non-Hodgkins Lymphoma 
ليمفوما اللاهودجكين
Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD) 
اضطراب عجز الانتباه


أيضا من المعلومات الخطيرة عن الاسبارتيم أنه تزداد سميته بشكل شديد إذا تعرض لدرجة حرارة 30 مئوية أو أكثر..... و هذا مالا تذكره المعلومات المكتوبة على أغلفة المنتجات التي تحتوي الاسبارتيم.


و هذه جريمة بحق البشرية... فالاسبارتيم الموجود على أرفف الأسواق لابد و انه يتعرض لحرارة 30 و اكثر 


الميثانول يشكل عشرة بالمائة من تكوين الاسبارتيم و الميثانول هو سم خالص... 
يزداد امتصاص الجسم له عندما يكون ميثانول حر... 
و يتحرر الميثانول في الاسبارتيم عندما يتعرض لحرارة 30 مئوية.
عندما يهضم الجسم المثانول يتحول إلى حمض الفورميك.. و إلى الفورمالدهيد، و الفورمالدهيد معروف بسميته الشديده للأعصاب و العينين 


و لكي تعرفوا لأي درجه هو خطير فيجب أن تعرفوا أن معظم المنظفات المنزلية تحتوي على قدر ضئيل جدا من الفورمالدهيد و هو ما يسبب آلام العينين و صعوبة التنفس عندما يتعرض أحدنا لتلك المنظفات بشكل كبير... 
كأن تستخدمها بنفسك أو أن تكون موجودا بنفس المكان أثناء استخدامها مثلاً...


هذه هي معظم الآثار التي تم احصاؤها للتسمم بالأسبارتيم..




 أما المحلي الصناعي "سبليندا " و الذي لا يحتوي الاسبارتيم إنما على
sucralose
الذي يدعي مصنعوه انه مستخرج من السكر بينما هو في الحقيقه كلوريد الكربون الذي يحتوي كل جزيء منه على ثلاث ذرات كلور.... 
بينما السكر الطبيعي الذي يستخدم في الاكل لا يحتوي على أي ذرة كلور
كما أنه و حتى الآن لم تدرس أو تبحث الآثار التي قد يسببها هذا السكر الصناعي بما يكفي.


طبعا الشركات المصنعه في مواقعها الرسمية تكذب كل ما سبق.. و حتى منظمة الغذاء و الدواء FDA ستكذب كل ما هو سلبي عن الاسبارتيم أو سبليندا أو أي من المحليات الصناعية.


أرجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن ينشر هذه المعلومات و يبلغ كل من يعرف لتعم الفائدة






مع تمنياتي للجميع بدوام الصحة و العافية


ودمتم سالمين





منقول*

----------


## فرح

_مشكووور اخي الكريم_ 
_مجدي_ 
_يعطيك الف الف الف عااااااافيه_ 
_لاحرمنا الله جديدك المميز_ 
_موفق_

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*يسلموو ع التحذير*
*الله يحمي الجميع*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور اخوي على هذا الطرح 

الله يحفظ الجميع من هذا المرض 

تشكرات على مااخترته لنا 

ربي يعطيك العافية

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخت العزيزه*

*فرح*


*ربي يعطيك الف الف الف عااااااافيه 
**
**وكل الشكر على التواصل*

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخت بنوتة توتة*

*الله يسلمك ويوفقك ويحميك بعد*

*كل الشكر على التواجد*

----------


## majdyhamdy

*مشرفتنا العزيزه*
*أمل الظهور* 
*تواجدك فخر*

----------


## علي حق

شكرا لك على الفوائد

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات
والله يبعد الجميع عن كل الامراض
تحياتي

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخ  علي حق*

*الاخت شيعيه حتى النخاع*

*كل الشكر على التواصل*

*ربي يبعد الجميع عن كل مكروه*

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

مشكوراخوي على المعلومات القيمةواللة   يعطيك العافية
تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## hope

مشــكور على التحـــــذير


يعطيك الـعافية

تحياتي

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخت الفراشة الحزينة*

*والاخت حور العين*

*كل الشكر على التواصل المثمر*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ربي يحفظنا جميعا  
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم  وكل الشكر لهذا التحذير

----------


## majdyhamdy

*مشرفتنا العزيزه ملكة سبأ*

*كل الشكر والثناء على التواصل*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي على هالطرح ..

بارك الله فيك وبنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## majdyhamdy

*مشرفنا الغالي شبكة الناصرة*

*كل الشكر والتقدير على التواجد*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

شنو هالمعلومات بصراحع بعضها خوفني وانا اقراها
بس معلومات مفيده علنا نستفيد منها
مشكور اخوي والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## اسير الهوى

الله يستر من السكر...

مشكور خيي على الافادة..

تحياتي..ياسر

----------


## majdyhamdy

*الاخت دمعه الاحزان*

*الف الف شكر على المرور والله يحفظك من كل مكروه*


*الاخ الفاضل مشرفنا ياسر علي*

*كل الموده والتقدير على التواجد*

----------

